# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  ميلاد منقد البشرية وشهداء الكرامة

## شواطئ شوق

(ميلاد منقدالبشرية وشهداء)
ميلاد خير البشر ودماء تنزفة القطيف وعوام 
بُكاء وعويل ،دموع تجري ،وحزن عم البلاد وخيم على الشيعة الجعفرية
الانوار تتساطع وشهداء تقع على ارض الوطن
تدفع عن الظلم والجور
إلى متى ياحجة الله ؟
نزف شهيد وراى شهيد 
القلوب تتفجر
حتى السماء تنزف دموعها دماء
إلى متى يافرج الله يابن الحسن؟
شباب في ريعان العمرمتفتحت الازهار تروح 
والدماء تغرق عوام والقطيف واحسرتاه عليك 
ياوطن الشهداء
سعادة ونورولكن فاجعة عظيمة على قلوب المحبين
جمال الشهادة تنيروجوهم المشرقة 
إلى جنان الخلد والفردوس 
ايام و ساعات وثواني تمرونحن في عذاب
وحزن يخيم على الفؤاد الحزين آه آه آه000
يوم الخميس منير الميداني 
ويوم الجمعة زهير آل سعيد 
شمعة خلف شمعة تطفيها الاعداء
نهنئ بالشهادة أم نعزي الاهل ونصبرهم 
شهداء الكرامة والحق تزف إلى الجنان ،وحور العين 
ميلاد وشهادة يالها من سعادة ابدية 
نبع قلبي وفيض قلمي بالحزن والآلام 
جمرة تتشتعل في جوارحي بالحرقة والدموع
آه آه آه على شباب الحسين 
الاكبروالقاسم في ريعان الشباب 
هانحن نقدم شهدائنا قربان إلى نبينا محمد المصطفى والامام الصادق 
18/3/1433هـ
الفاتحة إلى ارواح الشهداء السعداء
من أول شهيد على آخر شهيد

----------

صرخة العطشان (02-22-2012)

----------

